# Solved: Mercenaries 2 doesnt run!!!



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Guys!

I just installed "Mercenaries 2" and tried to run it but every time I try running it, it gives an error saying "Mercenaries 2: World in Flames is unable to continue due to insufficient RAM (610 MB required)".

I have 2 GB RAM with 1.2 GB free and still this error pops up every time. I tried reinstalling the game, even created a virtual memory of 4 GB but still the problem persists.

Why is this happening and how can I get rid of this. I am on Windows XP SP3, Intel C2Q 6600, 2 GB RAM, XFX 8600GT GFX.

Please help.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Try disabling all the processes you don't need and turning off your antivirus and everything else (save the firewall.....keep it on). A good place to start is your systray. Those items take up allot of memory. You should have enough, but try that and see what happens.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I found a possible fix. Someone else had the same problem....actually quite a few seem to have this problem and say it's a bug. Anyway this guy got this file in the folder and it works now. Here's the name "binl32.dll". He got that file from Neverwinter Nights so if you've got that game, you can get it from there. If not, see if you can find it on the Net somewhere.

Also, I'd go to the game forums of that game because allot of people seem to have this problem and it appears to be a bug. They'll probably have a workaround soon. So I very much doubt disabling any processes will make this work and maybe finding that file might.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Sithtiger... I found the break from http://www.pandemicstudios.com/community/viewtopic.php?id=9686

Thanks anyways...


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome....that's good to hear. Usually game related problems are due to the developer or a 3rd party driver. I knew it had to be one of the two.


----------

